# Why do collector bikes have to be so expensive???



## bricycle (Apr 2, 2015)

I bought(traded) a Star Moto (frm,frk,fenders,crk,pedals,seat frm,brs) a way's back for $375 value.
I recently assembled her as a complete bike.
Added wheels, tires, tank, pedals, saddle, bars, grips, stand, tool pouch, lamp, klaxon, tag, air pump, battery tube and now
I am over $1800.00!!!!!
It's a keeper, but would anyone ever give me that for it as a complete bike??? The stuff I added rates about 7-8 of 10 each.
Wow the value goes up quick....


----------



## kccomet (Apr 2, 2015)

i was thinking somewhat along those lines the other day. i came up with perceived value, what you think somethings worth. sure you can do comps and compare with what similar items have sold for, but at the end of the day its your perceived value, how bad do i want it. some of us ate up collectors have these inflated values in our head. all that said most of us buy this stuff at crazy prices because we can, of course ive spent my last dime on a bike more than a few times. the really high end bikes are becoming somewhat like the collector cars on a lot smaller price scale. is the bike really worth the kind of money, only if you want it bad enough


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 2, 2015)

Anything you lose automatically doubles in value.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 2, 2015)

All things considered, our hobby isn't that expensive. Compared to the likes of collecting cars, stamps, coins, we get our goods for a whole lot less. Would you agree that the majority of our collector bikes are about $1000, give or take a little? The average collector car is probably $25,000. For that amount, we get 25 items, the car guy has one.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I bought(traded) a Star Moto (frm,frk,fenders,crk,pedals,seat frm,brs) a way's back for $375 value.
> I recently assembled her as a complete bike.
> Added wheels, tires, tank, pedals, saddle, bars, grips, stand, tool pouch, lamp, klaxon, tag, air pump, battery tube and now
> I am over $1800.00!!!!!
> ...




Bri -

Can you post a pic ?


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Ya. Let see some photos!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 2, 2015)

*Nearly ten years ago I collected full, quart-bottles of 
cheap, 100+ proof grain-alcohol.  Average investment 
was almost 20 Simoleons a unit.

Bought one of those - every day - and every day I would 
swill the contents .. 'til that bottle would not drip if turned 
up-side-down.

Lemme see ... 20 Simoleons multiplied by 30 days ~ 
$600 a month.

Works out to maybe $7,200 a year.

Now - ten years later - I utilize that $72,000 in many ways.*

Antique bicycle stuff is just a piffle of what I now-do with my re-purposed funds ......


.............  patric


==========================
==========================


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2015)

After all that booze, you end up with nothing.... At least with bikes you still have something. I don't understand how people can afford to smoke...  





hoofhearted said:


> *Nearly ten years ago I collected full, quart-bottles of
> cheap, 100+ proof grain-alcohol.  Average investment
> was almost 20 Simoleons a unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickyd (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations Hoofhearted!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 2, 2015)

This all sounds very familiar, as if I had just talked about it a few days ago with fellow caber. The obsessive need to see a bike complete with all its goodies gets a bit out of hand sometimes. My 15 Chief and I are having similar troubles right now and I have not even gone down the road of paint and nickle. I might not bother for awhile and just ride it. The paint is about a 3 out of 10 but it can be restored anytime.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> All things considered, our hobby isn't that expensive. Compared to the likes of collecting cars, stamps, coins, we get our goods for a whole lot less. Would you agree that the majority of our collector bikes are about $1000, give or take a little? The average collector car is probably $25,000. For that amount, we get 25 items, the car guy has one.




I'm also a pretty serious collector of those little scraps of paper (postage stamps) and after you drop a few $k on a piece of paper bikes seem like a bargain! V/r Shawn


----------



## Honestherman (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a Thought. A seller who sell parts and set prices on parts. Sometimes a finished value is not realistic. They Will tell you. Everything is OK. Its an Investment. The sun is out and everything is Wonderful. Until you get that much into a bike.
To me Building a bike is a labor of love. NOT an investment. Any money I put into a bike is because I like it. I keep it. Not put money into it to resell. I would Lose. Big Time.
But as a fun project. I get more return out of the fun I get out of a bike. Its all about fun to me.


----------



## jkent (Apr 2, 2015)

Do what most other people do.
strip all of the goodies off of it and just sell as a rider. That would be about the only way to recoupe the funds.
Jkent


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 2, 2015)

When you're bicycle is magical, you can fly.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Honestherman said:


> Just a Thought. A seller who sell parts and set prices on parts. Sometimes a finished value is not realistic. They Will tell you. Everything is OK. Its an Investment. The sun is out and everything is Wonderful. Until you get that much into a bike.
> To me Building a bike is a labor of love. NOT an investment. Any money I put into a bike is because I like it. I keep it. Not put money into it to resell. I would Lose. Big Time.
> But as a fun project. I get more return out of the fun I get out of a bike. Its all about fun to me.




As I've said many times before; 401k's, stock, bonds, IRAs are investments not bicycles, stamps, coins, or beer cans. These are hobbies for enjoyment if you recoup a little at the end its gravy! V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2015)

catfish said:


> After all that booze, you end up with nothing.... At least with bikes you still have something. *I don't understand how people can afford to smoke*...




Us cheap azz people find ways. I get four cartons for 20 bucks. 

16 oz. bag of tobacco = $12
4 boxes of tubes        = $8
My time                   = Priceless

High end Limited Edition die cast model cars will put you in the poor house. 10 cars are about $1430.


----------



## barracuda (Apr 2, 2015)

All I know is...


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 2, 2015)

I to would say a lot of bicycles fall into the 1-2k category and even better ones from 3-5k. Sure there are the aero and autocycle topping in at 5-10 or so and a complete blue bird even more if its original. The two most expensive bikes I've got right now are my 68 apple krate which I have about 1100 into and when I am finished, my 49 Phantom will be at 1100 also. All the other bikes I got where at excellent below value prices and every bicycle I have ever bought with the exception of two I over paid for because I had just started out, I have sold for profit. 

Of course, I find the value of parts very high, but when you gotta have something you pay, ex I paid $480 for an almost NOS repop whamo bar. I know that's nowhere near the cost of some missing tanks but for me that was a lot but I HAD TO HAVE IT!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> High end Limited Edition die cast model cars will put you in the poor house. 10 cars are about $1430.





10 cars for $1,430? That ain't nothing! I started collecting diecast at an age when other kids were discovering the joys of firecrackers. There are many cars more expensive than $143, especially Hot Wheels.

The most valuable one has been sold for prices between $60,000 - $72,000  in recent years. The guy who sold one of these Hotwheels VW vans went out and bought himself a Dodge Viper with the money.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2015)

Collector bikes don't have to be expensive, but your tastes and preferences can be. There are many great classics that can be had for under $800. I shop for bargains and the most I have ever spent on a bike, including purchase price and the cost of work done and parts, was about $300. I can get that out of the bike if I were to sell it. But that isn't going to happen, at least in the for-seeable future.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I also collect the "Sweet 16" Hotwheels (the first 16 cars introduced in 1968). Yep they can get expensive especially if you seek top condition and rare colors such as the pink cars-which I don't. I also have about 40-50 of the Franklin/Danbuty Mint, GMP, and other high end diecast so I know how fast these can drain a bank account as well. I think the point here is just about any hobbie can cost large money depending on desire/expendable income. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2015)

It's not cheap, because quality never is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> It's not cheap, because quality never is.




Which is why I would rather have one really nice bike than ten average bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 3, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Which is why I would rather have one really nice bike than ten average bikes. V/r Shawn




So why do you have a couple dozen really nice bikes?
Chris


----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2015)

I went through the phase of "every classic must be saved no matter what" and dragged in all kinds of crap that was worth more put through the press than it was parted out. I did some digging and found I liked 1957-1966 Murray and Huffman-built bikes. Mostly Huffman, whether the brand is Monark, Huffy, Firestone, Belknap, or what have you. Funny, I picked up most of my bikes when middleweights were worthless. Now they're going up in value. Guess I finally won at something?

I love the space-age and atomic-style designs. They aren't as heavy as ballooners, I can cruise nice and easy or floor it (I have got mine up to 20 before...but that's because of my youth  )


----------



## vincev (Apr 3, 2015)

Your right Bri. but you have to look for these "sleeper" treasures............


----------



## Duck (Apr 3, 2015)

My 3 self-governing rules: 1) Money spent on beer, cigarettes, cellphone minutes, rent & the like, is wasted money 2) You can only lose money on something when you sell it. I see comments here alluding to if it's a hobby, it's OK to be avaricious, which leads me to #3) Know the type of person you're dealing with, whenever possible...


----------



## delgan (Apr 3, 2015)

The thing about it is, no matter what hobby you get into ,it isn't cheap anymore. Raised on a farm, and had a cane pole to fish with and the other day I got a flyer from Bass Pro  and couldn't believe how the prices were plus things that I had no idea what they were or used for. The only thing I didn't see advertised was something to take the fish off your line, skin it and fry for you all while you watch. BTW, I love to fish, but this hobby is more exciting!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> So why do you have a couple dozen really nice bikes?
> Chris




Its a space thing Chris--its easier to accomodate 24 bikes than it is 240! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Apr 3, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Bri -
> 
> Can you post a pic ?




Sure, I was going to, just that life got in the way.......
Before pics: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...field-or-Miami-Built-Motorbike&highlight=star
After pics:


----------



## dubsey55 (Apr 3, 2015)

Right on patric!  And, for those of you whom don't get his meaning,well, consider yourself lucky,,, Walter in NJ


----------



## bikewonder (Apr 3, 2015)

Bike s cost more n cars now lol!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 3, 2015)

The hobby gets cheaper the more time you put in and circulate.
You will find more deals and the deals will find you, being more knowledgeable you'll have better and quick instincts, and you can play the parts game to re-invest into keeper quality.
There's a little more to it, but you'll have to perform the above to realize it.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 3, 2015)

The hobby gets cheaper the more time you put in and circulate.
You will find more deals and the deals will find you, being more knowledgeable you'll have better and quick instincts, and you can play the parts game to re-invest into keeper quality.
There's a little more to it, but you'll have to perform the above to realize it.
Chris


----------



## the tinker (Apr 3, 2015)

There was an article this week about how the baby boomer generation were "collectors". Many of them obsessed with their hobbies and the thrill of the hunt. 
It said the new generation was not interested in their parents collections and were more interested with the latest computer type stuff. They also tend to not like clutter, and would buy on line and never go to a flea market, and are not generally interested in antique anything.   
Well all I can say is too bad for them, and good for those of us collectors who live long enough .
 I think I am too old to ever see prices go down for some of my desires, but if this article is right you younger folks should buy your barn now as you may need it.                                 If we get a generation with folks tossing out their parents collections, there goes history my friends.......right in the old dumpster to be RECYCLED into what, more electronics, lawn furniture from China?
I admit it I am a  HOARDER !  Lifetime stamp collector, and collector of everything I find interesting .   Only my wife can keep me in check...........sometimes....                                            
A while back I went to a postage stamp dealers house to pick up a small collection I purchased. Even I , hoarder that I am was shocked at what I saw .  We could barely walk through his house as it is filled with boxes and books of old postage stamps. I am asked him,"John, what are you going to do with all this stuff?" 
His answer sums it up really simple,"Who cares, it makes me happy".


----------



## thebikeman (Apr 3, 2015)

dubsey55 said:


> Right on patric!  And, for those of you whom don't get his meaning,well, consider yourself lucky,,, Walter in NJ





Can you add more to this statement. I guess I am missing it. Patric, lucky, Walter in NJ?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2015)

the tinker said:


> There was an article this week about how the baby boomer generation were "collectors". Many of them obsessed with their hobbies and the thrill of the hunt.
> It said the new generation was not interested in their parents collections and were more interested with the latest computer type stuff. They also tend to not like clutter, and would buy on line and never go to a flea market, and are not generally interested in antique anything.




I'd like to see that article. I can't think of any friends who are hoarders or pack rats, but I will tell you that antiques and vintage things are very popular with people in their 20s and 30s. the difference is that they go online to get them, rather than go "picking".

I like to get my hands dirty, always have. I had a friend come with me to an old junkyard to cut off a 1/4 panel on a 1979 Plymouth TC3 sports hatchback. I climbed in the car to try and get the door open and out of curiosity, I open the glove box. The BUILD SHEET for that car was sitting in there, neatly folded up! A REALLY cool piece of MOPAR history. My friend loves old stuff but doesn't go out digging like I do. He asked me how I find all the cool stuff and I replied, "you just have to know where to look".

We also stripped a 1973 Mercury Montego MX Brougham and that was much more fun!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 3, 2015)

try collecting vintage aircraft, bikes are a drop in the gas tank.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 3, 2015)

If the Meachum prices are any indication, It looks to be Motorcycles will surpass cars in prices. (Good news for us car guy's)....guess bikes take up less room is the draw... and Kool to look at!!!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 3, 2015)

Like you Parts guy, I get excited more sometimes over the little stuff I find. 
finding the build sheet in the glove box is way kool. 
I used to search out the older cars glove box in the junk yards for the owners manuals.Had a nice little collection of them too.  My pal found a little 32 pistol and two fresh rolls of quarters in a 64 olds under the front seat.      
The article on the boomers collecting was in the Herald newspaper last week. Of all the junk I do save, papers are not on the list .  I will see if I can get a copy at the Library next week.              I  did have a 73 Merc. that a pal and I built a stock car out of. Not enough years in life for all are hobbies. Never could understand people who say they are bored  , just so much too do.......For those of you who celebrate Easter, happy Easter!   Everyone else  ,spring is here. Have a great weekend, and find lots of good stuff.


----------



## thatonejohn (Apr 3, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I'd like to see that article. I can't think of any friends who are hoarders or pack rats, but I will tell you that antiques and vintage things are very popular with people in their 20s and 30s. the difference is that they go online to get them, rather than go "picking".




Here's the article http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/boomers-unwanted-inheritance...


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 3, 2015)

thebikeman said:


> Can you add more to this statement. I guess I am missing it. Patric, lucky, Walter in NJ?






*Thebikeman ... monetary reason I quit alcohol ... and $$$ benefits ...... Entry #7 of this thread.*


.............  patric




=====================
=====================


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 3, 2015)

"Their whole life is on a computer; they don’t need a shoebox full of greeting cards.”



thatonejohn said:


> Here's the article http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/boomers-unwanted-inheritance...





“I don’t have a photograph, but you can have my footprints. They’re upstairs in my socks.” ― Groucho Marx


----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2015)

thatonejohn said:


> Here's the article http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/boomers-unwanted-inheritance...




It sounds like those Boomers are giving away some the same crap my mom tried to keep after the divorce and the same crap my step-dad and his parents hoarded.

I often tossed out school projects once they were graded. Paintings, sculptures, old science projects, etc. I hocked 98% of my baby stuff, and my brother's, in a series of garage sales. Early childhood toys (some I wish I had back, now knowing their value), were also sold. Why did I get rid of all that junk? Well both of my parents lived in apartments. We went from a large house in rural Tennessee to apartments. I couldn't live with all that clutter. My dad could care less what I did with the junk. It was all packed in his garage, attic, all throughout the house. I knew my mom would want to keep every bit of it so I had the sales, virtually unplanned, and hocked all of it.

My stepdad is a genuine hoarder. His parents were too. His mom was the worst offender, due to the Great Depression. I won't go into all the details but when I cleaned at that house, back when mom was only dating him, I had trash piles over 6ft high and over 10ft long at the curb. The Beavercreek trash collectors would throw a major tantrum over all the worthless junk I kicked to the curb. He had greeting cards, letters, pictures of people he NEVER knew, by the box full. Old, broken furniture, all of the papers from his mother's teaching career, right down to her student's assignments and attendance records, tax return going back to 1958, bills going back to when Nixon was President, etc.

I suppose I take after my granny, who has a similar "when in doubt, throw it out" attitude. Maybe it's because I'm considered a "millennial". Maybe both. I think it has more to do with my granny's influence on me as a child and because I moved around a lot. When you move, you have to pack up everything you own. So, naturally, the less junk you have, the less junk you have to lug around and unpack. Also, the more stuff you have, the more cleaning you have to do.

If I don't use it within a year, and it is not part of my hobby or cars and bikes, it get sold or pitched. millenials have hobbies, they just aren't pack rats who see sentimental value in tiny everything, like the article suggests.


----------



## slick (Apr 3, 2015)

I look at any collection as money in the bank. In the bank, the money just sits there slowly making a few cents in interest. Same thing in the item you collect. The best part about bikes though is the fact you can take it out for a spin and show it off. You cant do that with very many other collections.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 3, 2015)

slick said:


> I look at any collection as money in the bank. In the bank, the money just sits there slowly making a few cents in interest. Same thing in the item you collect. The best part about bikes though is the fact you can take it out for a spin and show it off. You cant do that with very many other collections.




Yea, but you can get nasty bruises and cuts rolling naked around on your bicycles....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 5, 2015)

Finally added pictures to post 30.


----------

